# Asuza Street and the Reformed



## bill c. (Apr 14, 2006)

Has the Asuza Street Revival impacted any of the Reformed churches. It seems that the Welsh Revival of 1904 sort of planted the seed for the Aszua St Revival. Are there any Reformed churches that tend more towards a pentecostal style of worship?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bill c._
> Has the Asuza Street Revival impacted any of the Reformed churches. It seems that the Welsh Revival of 1904 sort of planted the seed for the Aszua St Revival. Are there any Reformed churches that tend more towards a pentecostal style of worship?



It took awhile. But over the last 20-30 years there are more Reformed churches giving way to that influence, usually under the guise of contemporary music in worship. Very few Confessional reformed churches would allow "speaking in tongues" or "prophecy." But there are some more independent Calvinistic churches who do allow such expressions.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 14, 2006)

CJ Mahaney's denomination/association (however they like to style it) is an example of a non-Confessional Reformed church, that has "Charismatic" leanings or allowances. They started out within the last generation (like Patrick alluded to), so it is fair to say that this phenomena within the larger Reformed world is a "second generation" Pentecostal influence.

There are fundamental distinctions between full-fledged Reformed theology and Pentecostal theology. Thus, where you see Reformed thought within a Pentecostal denomination, or Pentecostal thought in a Reformed denomination, someone is on the move in a direction or trajectory taking them (slow or fast) toward a consistency.

That doesn't mean you won't find individuals, pastors, or churches that aren't holding-tension with conflicting theologies/methodologies. But you are not going to see a major denomination that is not basically one or the other. And where there is a modestly successful hybrid (such as the group I mentioned at first) they are likely going to have either a high degree of single-church autonomy or a tightly reined hierarchy. I can't see it going any other way over the long haul.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2006)

The Evangelical Presbyterian Church is another example of a denomination where you can find both Reformed and Charismatic elements. They are Presbyterian in government but have a good deal of autonomy, allowing for latitude in charismatic practice and women officers.


----------

